# Yosemite Camping



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, so let's just say that Yosemite is full until.......
So, if you had to go OUT of Yosemite, closest, with full hookups...where might you camp min mid June??? 
Thanks!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

From the west. 
http://www.49rv.com/

From the east
http://www.mammothweb.com/lodging/mammothRV/mammothRV.html

http://www.leevining.com/rvparks.htm

http://www.twinlakeresort.com/RV_Park.htm

There are so many campgrounds in the park it is unlikely that you will not find one. You may need to leave the Valley and head to the high country which is less crowded and even more beautiful but you will find a place.

In the extreme case that the unthinkable happens then I hope these links help.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Last year we stayed at Yosemite Pines RV park on the north west side of the park. We didn't spend much time in the park, but it seemed nice enough. Probably 1 hour drive to the valley. 140 was closed due to the landslide, so Yosemite pines was one of the closest available.


----------



## vacationbound (Jan 27, 2007)

Back in 2004, our family stayed at Yosemite Pines RV Resort. It was just getting started when we were there, I think, but it already showed a lot of promise. It was 22 miles from the West entrance to Yosemite Park. It was a bit of a drive, but very pretty. I'm not much for heights so I'll just say that I was really glad that we weren't towing when we headed into Yosemite! The views were gorgeous but made me very nervous. Glad DH was driving because I would'nt have done too well since my eyes were closed a good bit of the time!









The campground was nice with full hook-ups and some with Cable. It had a pool and a game room. I read it has Wi-Fi now. Our then 9 year old had a good time attempting to pan for gold there, too. Plus the little town of Groveland was charming and is great for strolling and taking in the atmosphere.









I don't know how to do the clicky link things when posting (Help!) but here is the address anyway....
http://www.yosemitepinesrv.com/

Happy camping!

Vicki


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

The inlaws are trying a KOA in that area this week, so I'll let you know how they like it- I think its in Mariposa- definately full hook up. On the other side of Tioga pass, we have stayed in Lee Vining/ Mono lake area several times. 
We have also camped both in the valley and Wawona- both are nice and very different, and you know they have no hook-ups right?
If you are in Lee Vining- I cannot recomend enough the Whoa Nellie deli to eat at- its at the Mobil gas station (crazy, right?) and its great food. Seriously, last time we were in that area we managed to eat there like 3 times in 1.5 days.


----------

